# [email protected] Gilligans??



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have read all the post about free oysters at Gilligans and wanted to check it out!!!! Does anyone know when the next oyster night is???


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

*Oysters*

It is usually on Wed nights. You can call the Hampton at the beach just to confirm the day/times. Going to try to stop by tomorrow if I make it out to the beach.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Its every Wednsday from 3:30 untill oysters run out. I go every week around 6:00 and they always have plenty.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeper oysters Wed. night!!! Think im gonna check it out,,,,gotta love those east bays!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

Free oysters? Yeah I'll go for that. See y'all around 6.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

Free oysters? Yeah I\'ll go for that. See y\'all around 6.

Dang it. Can\'t delete a double post, just apologize. 
Sorry.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys are late to the show! You've missed a whole summers worth of rockin great times with great people! And yes...the oysters are good too.

I'll be there as well tomorrow, and there is always a various slew of hooligans and rabel-rousers from here and the GCFC there.

I'll bring that powerhead to Marmidor so you can check it out. I'll hold off on orderin till thusday.

Hell..maybe I should bring a few blank rounds of .223 and we can fire em off at a bar stool or somethin.

Just kiddin. Although one of my dock pilings has a chunk out of it from hitting it with a blank...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

see ya there girls & boys...just remember, stay outta my way or i'll hurtya...no brag, just fact...:whistling:...i'm always packin'...not necessarily talkin' heat but, always packin'...scared now?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like trouble.....sign me up!! See you ladies and gents tonight!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not gonna be there until 6:15 or 6:30 but better late then never!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll still be there. We close em down.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a kickazz time a Gilligans! I met up with Clay-doh,Bonita Dan and many other great Pff'ers! I hate I had to bug-out early but it was great to meet everyone! Man those eastbays WOW!!! GOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW is right.. thanks everyone...


----------

